# Probably just an over worried mum



## Jfox (Mar 31, 2017)

Hey I need some advice/reassurance if at all possible. 

My 9 year old daughter became quit ill Monday night/Tuesday.  
She woke up with a really bad headache which is unheard of for her, a really high temperature and a sore throat. I put it down to a virus and took her brother to school left her home with her dad. 

When I got back she as asleep again not unusual if you feel poorly so I left her.  She woke up to go the toilet so I asked if she was OK then she informed me she had been going lots. Cut a long story short she had been going every half and hour to an hour through the night and all morning. So I started to take note and she went 7 times in a 3 hour period. 

Alarm bells started dinging, I weighed her and she had lost 4lb in 2 weeks (we weighed her before because her and her 6 year old brother were arguing over who was heavier so I know she weighed around 4st 10/11)after failing to get her into my gp,  I ended up taking her to the walk in clinic who tested her urine, no Infection present but they wouldn't test her blood. Got her temperature under control and sent on our way. 

That evening and night the headache got worse and she was using the toilet just as frequently. So the next morning I got her in to see the gp who I'm sure just thought I was being a bit neurotic and i insisted he checked her blood sugars he reluctantly agreed and they came back as 8.9 having only eaten a slice of cheese on toast about 2-3 hours before. 

Now, I know these aren't massively high but I also know this is higher than it should be. He also tested her urine and her keytones were coming up as over 4. He sent us straight to the hospital where the tests were repeated a few hours later and her sugars had came down to 6.5 but she hadn't eaten a single thing all day (apart from cheese on toast that morning) on the advice of the gp. Or drank anything other than water. 

They said they don't know what's going on it could be a virus messing about with her system. 

We got home and I finally fed her tested her sugars again and they were 7.9 about an hour after eating some egg on toast (it was late when we got home and I just wanted to get something in her) they sent us home with a monitor so we can monitor her for a week and booked her in for a gtt today. 

We went to the gtt today after being nbm from 12:00am at her levels were 4.7 which is fab isn't it. I don't know the results from the gtt (told it takes about a week) but when we left we tested them again and they were 7.9 around 3.5 hours after the gtt. She's been testing them herself all evening (new toy lol novelty will wear off by tomorrow I hope)  and they have been ranging between 6.5 and 7.9.

I know these levels aren't dangerously high but im still worried. She's usually a very healthy child, she very slim though but other than that healthy and has a well balanced diet, no excessive amounts of sugar don't eat a lot of sweets or junk food or anything else. They did pick up on a bit of a heart murmur whilst we were at the walk in on Tuesday too but was told it's nothing to worry about.

The hospital are saying I shouldn't worry too much but to keep an eye on it incase it develops into something, is this what happens at the beginning? Should I be worried or can I relax and just write it off as a weird virus that had me and her gp convinced something was going on. 

Her headache has gone and she looks much better today too but I just can't shake this feeling of dread! I just keep hearing my gp saying "I think she's diabetic you need to get her to hospital"


----------



## Jfox (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry I know it's really long and hard to make sense of putting things into words isn't a strong point of mine lol


----------



## Copepod (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Jfox. You've done the right thing contacting GP and GO did the right thing referring your child to hospital. It's good that she's feeling better now. Best to use monitor, particularly on rising / before breakfast, plus before other meals and if feeling ill. It may well be a reaction to a virus, not the start of type 1 diabetes, but you're wise to keep an eye on the situation, and contact GP and / or hospital if you get any strange readings.


----------



## Jfox (Mar 31, 2017)

Thank you for your reply and help I will certainly carry on checking. Xx


----------



## grovesy (Mar 31, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Morning jfox welcome to the forum
Dont ever think your over worrying your a mum thats our job LOL.
I hope things are ok with your little girl all you can do is keep a very close eye and if anything more develops keep doing what your doing which is the best for your daughter x


----------

